# Via winsock.dll Mails versenden



## msimpr (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne mithilfe der winsock.dll und einem VB-Code Mails per  winsock.dll Datei versenden also ohne Mailsoftware. NUR per winsock!

Achso und die winsock.dll muss dann im Verzeichnis liegen wo auch die  exe die die Mails per winsock versenden soll liegen richtig?

Ist das möglich?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## rabe08 (3. Oktober 2010)

schau Dir das mal an: MSAccess Downloads

Was machen Deine virtuellen Modems?


----------



## msimpr (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich grauche dafür acess 2002 und die winsock und weiter nix?


----------



## dot (3. Oktober 2010)

Ein SMTP-Server (z.B. von einem Free-Mailer) waere auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2010)

Möchtest du lokal eine Mail verschicken (also ohne Internet) oder soll die Mail nur ohne zusätzliches Mailprogramm verschickt werden?


----------



## msimpr (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Mail soll per winsock.dll nur ohne zusatzmailprogramm versendet werden


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2010)

Du musst dann halt das Mail-Protokoll SMTP implementieren - zumindest im Teil. Darüber werden nämlich Mails versand. Die winsock.dll stellt nur den Socket, also die nackte Verbindung bereit. Was du dann damit anfängst (z. B. Mail) liegt in deiner Verantwortung.


----------



## msimpr (5. Oktober 2010)

Und was macht diese mozock.dll Datei?

http://www.callihan.com/download/mozock.zip


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2010)

Workaround für einen "Bug" in Netscape 1.x: Offline-Benutzung von Netscape 1.x

Heutzutage absolut uninteressant


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt auch andere Protokolle, die man zur Mailübertragung nutzen kann. Allerdings würde ich am ehesten dazu tendieren, eine externe Bibliothek für Mailversandt einzubinden.


----------



## msimpr (6. Oktober 2010)

Simuliert diese dll Datei eine Internetverbindung die mozock.dll?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2010)

Jein, das ist einzig für einen uralten Netscape Browser gedacht, der nicht starten wollte wenn ihm die Verbindung fehlte. Sonst konnte man z. B. keine lokal gespeicherten Websites abrufen, da der Browser ja nicht starten wollte. Was das Teil allerdings genau macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Jedenfalls ist es heute nicht mehr notwendig und es kann durchaus sein, dass die DLL auf nem modernen Windows überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren würde...


----------

